# Rapid clicking screen refreshing



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Does anybody know if you rapidly click the white screen to refresh for blocks, will it stay in an endless refresh loop or will blocks pop up when available?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I've actually had blocks show up without any interaction. So, I "believe" that if you're open to the offers screen they will show up without refreshing. 
Refreshing may buy you a few extra seconds if a lot of people looking. 
Funny that while writing this a 12:30 to 4 block popped up at 12:15........sat there for over 5 minutes. Not too many can make it to the warehouse that quickly.

How is it going with the switch to prime now?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

So far is good. This is my third day. I was able to grab a block for the last 2 days but is definitely not easy to get them. All blocks are literally taken instantly. 
At least there are a lot of blocks released though. On the logistics side in Doral I could refresh the screen for 4 hours and often not even see a single block dropped.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I've heard other people say that they have had blocks drop without even refreshing the screen. I haven't seen that tho. I have the Amazon app installed on 2 phones so I tried testing it yesterday. I had blocks drop on the phone I was refreshing but saw nothing on the one I just left open.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Basmati said:


> I've heard other people say that they have had blocks drop without even refreshing the screen. I haven't seen that tho. I have the Amazon app installed on 2 phones so I tried testing it yesterday. I had blocks drop on the phone I was refreshing but saw nothing on the one I just left open.


Built in feature of the app refreshes the app/white screen at certain time intervals and manual refresh is a "forced" refresh of the screen. In both scenarios White screen will refresh but at different time intervals. hope it made sense to you!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Hopefully the blocks will keep coming. 
I guess I didn't really answer the question about rapid refreshing. It seems that as you refresh faster and more that the rate of refresh diminishes but is it not working.....not sure? I think it still works but have gotten into the habit of hitting the back button then back to "check for available blocks" in a loop.

Seems everyone is having different experiences and since we don't have enough blocks to really test i'm still not sure myself about what actually is working and how.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Blocks drop often enough on Prime Now that it is possible to test with a buddy. If nobody seems to know then I'll try testing it tomorrow and have my wife refreshing one phone normal while I rapid click the other one.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Confirmed... you can rapidly click as fast as you want and your screen will properly refresh with available blocks.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Basmati said:


> Confirmed... you can rapidly click as fast as you want and your screen will properly refresh with available blocks.


 Appreciate you testing and sharing that info. Little bits and pieces of info help to refine the block grabbing process.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I was watching the other drivers when I was at the warehouse yesterday. It seems most are using the same method to pick up blocks. They are just rapidly clicking at the top of the screen where blocks will appear and a little bit above the bottom of the screen where the "accept" button would appear. That way when a block pops up they will automatically hit it and accept it without even having to look at their phone.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I was watching the other drivers when I was at the warehouse yesterday. It seems most are using the same method to pick up blocks. They are just rapidly clicking at the top of the screen where blocks will appear and a little bit above the bottom of the screen where the "accept" button would appear. That way when a block pops up they will automatically hit it and accept it without even having to look at their phone.


 When you're at the warehouse fishing you can do that, but if at home and doing that, can get you a block you don't want! 
They pretty much put the brakes on fishing at miami gardens now. Not saying guys don't hang out around the corner and fish, but not like before. They don't allow drivers on the property as well as the random releases makes it much less likely to get a block.

With prime now seems a much more steady flow of block releases and most same day.


----------

